# dmesg....

## devol

с помощью этой комманды можно выдать список найденного железа, а можно ли выдать список всего того что загружается до того, как требуется ввод логина?

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

dmesg - показывает все, что выводил (логировал) kernel.

Если сразу же после загрузки смотреть, то увидишь тоже, что и при загрузке писалось. Если позже, то увидишь логи кернела. Их же можно посмотреть в /var/log/kern.log (в зависимости от настроек логеров).

А вот в /var/log/messages или /var/log/syslog обычно остается все остальное, в том числе сообщения о запускаемых приложениях и сервисах.

----------

## devol

спасибо!!

----------

